# Wismec Presa TC75W & TC100W



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

http://www.wismec.com/product/presa-tc75w/

I want this!



Following the unique appearance of Presa, Presa TC75W is introduced with maximum 75W power output and brilliant temperature control system. The optional VW, Bypass, TC-Ni and TC-Ti mode will provide you with different vaping experiences. In addition to the replaceable cell and magnetic cover, the upgradeable firmware makes it always up to date.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MJ INC (22/10/15)

Looks very nice. How is Wismec? I've seen their mods a lot but haven't really read up much or seen any reviews


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> Looks very nice. How is Wismec? I've seen their mods a lot but haven't really read up much or seen any reviews


I've been playing with the 40w Presa and thoroughly enjoying it. Solid little mod and oh so comfortable to use 

This one has me quite excited, it's going to give the evic vtc a good run for its money considering the Wismec should be cheaper and Joyetech has a very uncertain future in this part of the world.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

I'm a little surprised the Presa TC100W is getting such a little airtime... it's less than a grand and takes a 26650 or 18650 battery. I got mine a day ago and have pretty vaped on it since I got it to test how long the 26650 battery lasted... and even with it's first charge it did a full day's constant vaping on a Gemini cCell at 30 watts. It's comfortable (more comfortable than most mods) and just squeezing the mod and not worrying about your finger finding the fire button is a new experience which I didn't think I would like but do.

The 26650 is charging so I popped an 18650 into the battery sleeve and off I go again. I wasn't sure this mod would remain in the family but after today I went in search of some branded 26650's... found a selection at www.vaporize.co.za and while I was there discovered a local source of 14500 batteries which are as scarce as hen's teeth... I use them in my Brass REO mini's.

But I digress... the screen is good and there is a lot more info on the screen than most mods... puff counter, resistance, voltage etc but the one display I really like is the amperage being used when the fire button is pressed. Can I mention the comfort again? As much as I love my Snow Wolf Mini's the sharpish edges start to hurt a little when you have been clutching your mod in your paw for some time... the Presa is mega comfortable and you can keep it in the hand all day! It also isn't very heavy either even with the 26650 battery installed!

Something else is the 510 top can handle a 30mm atty with no overhang!

All in all this is a great device and recommended and considered a poultry supper!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a little surprised the Presa TC100W is getting such a little airtime... it's less than a grand and takes a 26650 or 18650 battery. I got mine a day ago and have pretty vaped on it since I got it to test how long the 26650 battery lasted... and even with it's first charge it did a full day's constant vaping on a Gemini cCell at 30 watts. It's comfortable (more comfortable than most mods) and just squeezing the mod and not worrying about your finger finding the fire button is a new experience which I didn't think I would like but do.
> 
> The 26650 is charging so I popped an 18650 into the battery sleeve and off I go again. I wasn't sure this mod would remain in the family but after today I went in search of some branded 26650's... found a selection at www.vaporize.co.za and while I was there discovered a local source of 14500 batteries which are as scarce as hen's teeth... I use them in my Brass REO mini's.
> 
> ...


I used a 40W presa for a bit, the firing action is just brilliant and so comfortable to use, I loved not having to hunt for the fire button  

How does the paint finish look on the 100W? Is it a chippy spray paint finish like the Kanger KBoxes or more pearly glossy like the VTC Minis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I used a 40W presa for a bit, the firing action is just brilliant and so comfortable to use, I loved not having to hunt for the fire button
> 
> How does the paint finish look on the 100W? Is it a chippy spray paint finish like the Kanger KBoxes or more pearly glossy like the VTC Minis?



It's pearly... and about a hundred times better than a Subtank paint job!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's pearly... and about a hundred times better than a Subtank paint job!


Aw yeah! Makes me want one even more now, if the paint is anything like the Pearl White VTC mini then it will definitely be going on my wanted list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/16)

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 
This sounds great
I like the idea of the 26650 and that it has a puff counter!

How much taller is it than the snow wolf mini?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Silver said:


> How much taller is it than the snow wolf mini?



Not by much Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not by much Hi Ho @Silver!
> 
> View attachment 51230



Thanks Rob
Wow, its not as tall as i thought

That Snow wolf mini is small!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

I must say this is fast becoming one of my most favourite mods... so so comfortable and 26650! Also the Gemini cCell Tank my most favorite as well because top fill, juice flow and the cCell coil!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (15/4/16)

I need this Presa 100W in my life.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> I need this Presa 100W in my life.



Yes you do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoddieJ (15/4/16)

Great thread Guys... 
Needless to say, just got mine last night and I'm looking thru' some reviews. Well done Rob Fisher for the info. Been using mine all morning and it feels like a rock-solid mod. I'm using in Power Mode for now with an 18650, so I appreciate the info on where to get 26650... 
Funny thing is, I didn't want to use my Goblin Mini coz I was worried about scratching the top of the mod. I decided to pop on the Melo III that came with the iStick Pico 75w (The Pico gets the Goblin Mini since has nice stainless steel top).
Bottom line: I am totally impressed with feel, weight, finish, settings, performance, and I'm looking forward to checking out the TC side later. Also going to try a few other tanks however, I'm inclined to want to stick with a smaller/shorter tank.


Rob Fisher said:


> Yes you do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

@RoddieJ here is the link to the batteries you want.

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-266504500mah75a/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (15/4/16)

Presa is a winner. Got mine last Saturday from Sirs.... What an awesome device. Has all the bells and whistles of your readily available mods, but running a single 26650......

Also had about a days vaping at 50w. Feels nyc in the hand i must say....

This mod is a keeper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/4/16)

What colours do they come in

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddieJ (15/4/16)

White, Silve or Black

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/4/16)

Is this better than a rolo especially with a 26650 bat seeing that I'll never vaped at higher than 75w????

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddieJ (15/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Is this better than a rolo especially with a 26650 bat seeing that I'll never vaped at higher than 75w????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@kyle_redbull Let me just say that my RX200 has been replaced... Browse the forum for pics showing an RX200 in someone's hand and compare it with the pic by @Ugi above, and remeber it'll be above 2x the weight of the Presa (with 18650, giving max 75w)


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/4/16)

RoddieJ said:


> @kyle_redbull Let me just say that my RX200 has been replaced... Browse the forum for pics showing an RX200 in someone's hand and compare it with the pic by @Ugi above, and remeber it'll be above 2x the weight of the Presa (with 18650, giving max 75w)


Thanks bud does the firing system feel cheap like after extended use that it could break versus a button? I am usually out and about when I work and never stationary just worried that due to the bulkiness of the Rolo that my EDC will be my istick???

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/4/16)

I don't do insane coil builds or anything so I just feel the rx200 is a overkill

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddieJ (15/4/16)

I've been using it all day and I love it.
Feels solid, as I said earlier... It has a slide lock/unlock button above the firing trigger/lever and seems pretty well designed IMHO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/4/16)

RoddieJ said:


> I've been using it all day and I love it.
> Feels solid, as I said earlier... It has a slide lock/unlock button above the firing trigger/lever and seems pretty well designed IMHO


Thanks bud for the help @Rob Fisher any comment on the firing trigger or lever?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoddieJ (15/4/16)

http://www.wismec.com/product/presa-tc100w/


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/4/16)

RoddieJ said:


> http://www.wismec.com/product/presa-tc100w/


Thanks @RoddieJ

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud for the help @Rob Fisher any comment on the firing trigger or lever?



The Presa TC100W has not left my hand since I got it... beautiful paint work, really comfortable, great screen and display options, great battery life, great size... all round great mod and the fire button is brilliant... just squeeze without looking for a fire button. Chicken Dinner mod of note.

Much prefer it to the RX200 and in fact even the Snow Wolf Mini because of the comfort factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ugi (15/4/16)

Firing button is not on front of PCB. Would u believe its mounted on the reverse of PCB. When button pressed whole PCB moves and the button hits battery compartment. Go figure. And no I didn't open my mod. YouTube lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Just a heads up my peeps... the AWT 26650's are longer than other 26650's for some reason and it's a really *tight *fit in the Presa! It works but it's a ***** to get them out again! I have just compared the AWT 18650 and it is also a dash longer than my other batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/16)

The hunt for the perfect 26650 begins...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/4/16)

I've had my Presa 75W for 11000 puffs, love it to bits, hand feel is excellent, build quality great etc.

I've been eyeing the Presa 100W (in white) since its launch, my question is regarding the battery life running a 26650?
I want to use it for dripping mainly. Or, should I consider a dual battery mod like a Minikin etc?


----------

